# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  سؤال في البلاغة: القَرينَة اللفظية والقَرينَة الحَالِيَّة.

## أيمن بن محمد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.
يقولون في تعريف المجاز: "هُوَ اللفظُ المُسْتعْمَلُ في غير ما وُضِعَ لَه لِعَلاقة مع قَرينةٍ مانِعةٍ مِنْ إِرادَةِ المعْنَى الحقيقي. والعَلاقةُ بَيْنَ الْمَعْنَى الحقيقي والمعنى المجازيِّ قدْ تكونُ المُشَابَهةَ، وقد تكونُ غيرَها، والقَرينَةُ قد تكونُ لفظيةً وقد تكونُ حَالِيَّةً"
والسؤال: كيف أفرق بين القَرينَة اللفظية وبين القَرينَة الحَالِيَّة/ غير اللفظية؟
وجزاكم الله خيرا.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

القرينة الحالية تعرف من الأحوال المتعلقة بمقام الكلام، ولا تعرف من اللفظ المتكلَم به، أما القرينة اللفظية فلا تعرف إلا من اللفظ نفسه.
فمثلا لو رأيت رجلا يقول: (ماء) :
- فقد تفهم من حاله أنه عطشان يطلب منك أن يشرب.
- وإن كنتم في سفر فقد تفهم من حاله أنه مبشّر يشير إلى ماء ليدلك عليه.
- وإن كان يشير إلى السماء فقد تفهم أنه يقصد نزول المطر، وغير ذلك.
ففهمك لهذه المعاني المختلفة إنما كان بحسب الأحوال المصاحبة للكلام، إذ ليس في اللفظ إلا كلمة (ماء) فقط.

أما لو قرأت في بعض كتب الكيمياء (تركيب الماء الثقيل) فتفهم أنه يقصد مركبا كيميائيا ولا يقصد الماء الذي يشرب.
فقوله (ثقيل) قرينة لفظية.

والله أعلم.

----------


## معاذ عبد الرحمن

لو تسمح بامثلة اكثر من القران والحديث

----------


## أيمن بن محمد

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> القرينة الحالية تعرف من الأحوال المتعلقة بمقام الكلام، ولا تعرف من اللفظ المتكلَم به، أما القرينة اللفظية فلا تعرف إلا من اللفظ نفسه.
> فمثلا لو رأيت رجلا يقول: (ماء) :
> - فقد تفهم من حاله أنه عطشان يطلب منك أن يشرب.
> - وإن كنتم في سفر فقد تفهم من حاله أنه مبشّر يشير إلى ماء ليدلك عليه.
> - وإن كان يشير إلى السماء فقد تفهم أنه يقصد نزول المطر، وغير ذلك.
> ففهمك لهذه المعاني المختلفة إنما كان بحسب الأحوال المصاحبة للكلام، إذ ليس في اللفظ إلا كلمة (ماء) فقط.
> أما لو قرأت في بعض كتب الكيمياء (تركيب الماء الثقيل) فتفهم أنه يقصد مركبا كيميائيا ولا يقصد الماء الذي يشرب.
> فقوله (ثقيل) قرينة لفظية.
> والله أعلم.


جزاكم الله خيرا.
فهل نقول مثلا في قوله تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  وَآتُوا الْيَتَامَى أَمْوَالَهُمْ  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  القرينة فيها هي كلمة "وَآتُوا" لأنّ اليتامى لا تؤتى لهم الأموال؟

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> لو تسمح بامثلة اكثر من القران والحديث


وفقك الله وسدد خطاك

قوله تعالى: {وكلوا واشربوا حتى يتبين لكم الخيط الأبيض من الخيط الأسود من الفجر}
فقوله (من الفجر) قرينة لفظية اتضح منها أن المراد بياض النهار وسواد الليل.

- حديث عائشة أنها اشترت نمرقة فدخل النبي صلى الله عليها، فعرفت في وجهه الكراهية، فهذه قرينة حالية.
- ولما دخل أخوها على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وهي مسندته إلى صدرها أبده بصره، فعرفت أنه يريد أن يتسوك. فهذه قرينة حالية.
- ولما قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (إن عبدا خيره الله بين الدنيا وبين ما عنده فاختار ما عنده) فبكى أبو بكر؛ لأنه علم أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يعني نفسه، فهذه قرينة حالية.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> جزاكم الله خيرا.
> فهل نقول مثلا في قوله تعالى:  وَآتُوا الْيَتَامَى أَمْوَالَهُمْ  القرينة فيها هي كلمة "وَآتُوا" لأنّ اليتامى لا تؤتى لهم الأموال؟


وفقك الله وسدد خطاك
يرجى توضيح السؤال

----------


## معاذ عبد الرحمن

جزاك الله خيرا

أو جاء أحد منكم من الغائط
القرينة هنا حالية لان الاية تتكلم عن الوضوء  فالمقصود  من ذهب للتبرز  وليس  من جاء من ارض منخفضة

هل هذا الكلام صحيح؟؟

----------


## أيمن بن محمد

> وفقك الله وسدد خطاك
> يرجى توضيح السؤال


في قوله تعالى  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  وَآتُوا الْيَتَامَى أَمْوَالَهُمْ  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  
اليتيم في اللغة هو الصغير الذي مات أبوه,
ولكن المراد بالْيَتَامَى  في الآية هم الذين وصلوا سن الرشد بعد أن كانوا يتامى, 
السؤال: ما القرينة المانعة من إرادة المعنى الأصلي لليتامى في الآية؟

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> جزاك الله خيرا
> 
> أو جاء أحد منكم من الغائط
> القرينة هنا حالية لان الاية تتكلم عن الوضوء  فالمقصود  من ذهب للتبرز  وليس  من جاء من ارض منخفضة
> 
> هل هذا الكلام صحيح؟؟


القرينة هنا سياقية؛ وهل السياق من القرائن الحالية أو من القرائن اللفظية أو يشملهما جميعا؟ فيه بحث، والأقرب أنه يختلف باختلاف النصوص، ولعل الذي هنا أقرب للقرينة اللفظية.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> في قوله تعالى  وَآتُوا الْيَتَامَى أَمْوَالَهُمْ  
> اليتيم في اللغة هو الصغير الذي مات أبوه,
> ولكن المراد بالْيَتَامَى  في الآية هم الذين وصلوا سن الرشد بعد أن كانوا يتامى, 
> السؤال: ما القرينة المانعة من إرادة المعنى الأصلي لليتامى في الآية؟


وفقك الله وسدد خطاك
قد يقال إن الكلام على بابه ولا يُحتاج إلى قرينة، ويكون تقدير الكلام: (وآتوا اليتامى أموالهم بعد بلوغهم الرشد)، وعُرف هذا التقدير من سياق الكلام؛ لأن قوله (آتوا) موجه للأولياء، ومقتضى ولايتهم قيامهم على مال الأيتام، ومسوغ هذه الولاية انتفاء الرشد.
وقد يقال إن القرينة عرفت من نصوص أخرى كقوله تعالى: {وابتلوا اليتامى ...} إلخ.
والبحث في ذلك لفظي؛ لأن المقصود متفق عليه.
والله أعلم.

----------


## أيمن بن محمد

> وفقك الله وسدد خطاك
> قد يقال إن الكلام على بابه ولا يُحتاج إلى قرينة، ويكون تقدير الكلام: (وآتوا اليتامى أموالهم بعد بلوغهم الرشد)، وعُرف هذا التقدير من سياق الكلام؛ لأن قوله (آتوا) موجه للأولياء، ومقتضى ولايتهم قيامهم على مال الأيتام، ومسوغ هذه الولاية انتفاء الرشد.
> وقد يقال إن القرينة عرفت من نصوص أخرى كقوله تعالى: {وابتلوا اليتامى ...} إلخ.
> والبحث في ذلك لفظي؛ لأن المقصود متفق عليه.
> والله أعلم.


جزاكم الله خيرا.

----------

